# medicaid modifier



## Revenuecycle (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an ortho group I bill for and I am having a hard time getting the PA's visits paid- i am sending the claim over with an AS modifier- is their a special way to bill visits to medicaid for physicians assistant.
Thanks


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check your modifier. I used that when I billed the PA as the assistant surgeon.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 13, 2009)

*Modifiers*

In the state of GA we are not allowed ANY modifiers with Medicaid so you may need to check into that


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 13, 2009)

*Wisconsin*

Our PAs are individually credentialed with T-19 Medicaid Wisconsin. We bill office visits by PAs under their own name/number. The AS modifier can only be used with procedure codes that accept an assistant surgeon. You would never use this modifier with E/M code. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 13, 2009)

Assuming you're referring to surgery...NC requires modifier 80 for assistant at surgery for those codes that allow an assistant.


----------

